# How Long Does it Take You to Do Your Makeup - Full face? =)



## SoSoAmazin (Apr 21, 2008)

_(sorry if this is in the wrong forum - mods feel free to move it to where it belongs!)_

So, just curious - how long does it take y'all to do your full face makeup? I'm not talkin about "when you woke up late and gotta be out the door in 10 min" makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm talkin bout when you wanna doll yourself up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I usually take about 35-45min - that's moisturizer, concealer, foundation/powder, sculpting/blush, filling in brows, eyeprimer/shadow, liner, curling lashes, mascara(sometimes falsies), and lips! (_whew!_) 

Anyway, I feel like I take a long time! Any tips on how to cut down on time while still doing a full face?


----------



## bad_doll (Apr 21, 2008)

I wish I knew how to cut the time too!

Takes me about 30-40 mins for a full face.


----------



## Abbytabby (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm really weird in this area and showers but the longest it takes me is maybe 20 minutes (and for a shower I take 15 minutes tops to shave and go over it again) most of the time it takes me longer to pick out what makeup I'll be wearing that day than it takes to put it on. I actually wish it took me longer sometimes like when I'm bored and killing time before I have to leave.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't get too crazy with the eyes, usually, so I can be done in 15-20 min, esp if I planned everything ahead of time.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 21, 2008)

About 25 minutes. I can take up to an hour if I really stretch it out but 25 is average.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 21, 2008)

20-25 minutes. Usually it can be longer but that's only if I'm going out clubbing or anything...in which case the process is stretched out because I'm blasting my stereo, taking breaks from applying to dance in the mirror or sing to myself, hahaha!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 21, 2008)

It really depends, but usually it takes around 20 minutes.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 21, 2008)

It takes me about 30 to 45 minutes, sometimes an hour if I'm trying something really intense or flashy.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 21, 2008)

About 20mins? 30 at a stretch!


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 21, 2008)

I will say 30-45 mins.  I will say my sticking point is the liner...takes me awhile to do that.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Apr 21, 2008)

About 20 minutes but I can take up to an hour if I really want precise application and want to go full out. I also want some tips on shortening the time! lol


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 21, 2008)

It usually takes me from 20-25 min to do my full face from moisterizer to end


----------



## missgiggly (Apr 21, 2008)

hehe, at the moment since I'm new to the whole make up thing, from being a 'throw on moisturiser and lipgloss and out the door' kinda gal... I'm taking about an hour (but that is with me dawdling, and watching TV etc at the same time)


----------



## KikiB (Apr 21, 2008)

For me it is 10 minutes at the minimum...seriously. I do not wear foundation so that does save time, but I moisturize as part of my morning face care regimen. Then it takes a good 2-3 minutes just for mascara because I love it, but it gets all over. Eyeshadow can take a good 5 minutes depending on how many different things I am using. Blush and powder takes two minutes tops because I put on my iridescent powder, then blush (I suck my cheeks in to get the perfect placement). Then lips will take a minute, tops.

If I am doing something more elaborate, it can take longer, but that isn't often and my eyes can be quite elaborate for 5 minutes.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 21, 2008)

likeb 25-30 minutes.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Apr 21, 2008)

35-45 minutes is my norm.  I can't seem to get it all done any quicker than that LOL.


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Apr 21, 2008)

I gave myself like 2 hours to get ready one time and i took up about an hour. i felt really slow but it was perfect in the end so it was worth it.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_I will say 30-45 mins.  I will say my sticking point is the liner...takes me awhile to do that._

 
ITA! It's the eyes that gets me - liner is what takes me the longest, then eyeshadow (when I'm doing something elaborate w/more than 3 colors...)


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KimmyAnn_678* 

 
_35-45 minutes is my norm. I can't seem to get it all done any quicker than that LOL._

 
Yeah! LOL.. I've even tried speeding up my application, but after foundation when it's time for the eyes, I just hit speed bumps! haha


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 22, 2008)

When I 'doll' myself up it usually takes from 30 mins to an hour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most of the time I just had a shower so I'm all clean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Depends on what I'm doing but the bits that usually take the longest for me is foundation + concealer and my eyes


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 22, 2008)

About 30-40 minutes. The shortest was 15 minutes, the longest was 50.


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 22, 2008)

If I really want to doll myself up, it takes me about half an hour.  

Eyeliner and *mascara *usually take up a lot of that time (not to mention the actual eye makeup, of course!)...especially since I don't usually use falsies and I have the *tiniest lashes EVER*.


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 22, 2008)

i can take like 40 minutes average. lol.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 22, 2008)

Forrrrrrever....LOL.  It takes me about 10-15 on my brows alone.  My foundation goes on pretty quickly.  No problem there.  Maybe about 5 min.  When I have to figure out what shadow to use and how I am going to apply it time just gets away from me.  Then the eyeliner, lip pencil and gloss and blah blah blah.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 22, 2008)

For school about 5 minutes i dust on some powder, put on 1 shade of eyeshadow, blush and vaseline on my lips.

For a full face to go on a date or night clubbin usually 30-45 minutes but thats b ecause i have to do my hair at the same time


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 22, 2008)

Hot damn some of you gals are quick! It takes me about 30-40 minutes


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 22, 2008)

If I don't do other things (like running back and forth to the computer, watching tv, dancing to my ipod LOL), I'd say it takes me about 20-25 minutes to do a full face. If I'm doing all those other things, it takes more like an hour. I actually prefer the latter, as I like being able to take my time and just relax.


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 22, 2008)

I spend about 35-40 minutes for my full face..sometimes up to an hour.


----------



## TheOnlyCrystal (Apr 23, 2008)

I need 20 min for my simple-everyday-look.
If I go out or need to look extra nice it takes about 1 hour.


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 23, 2008)

If I don't have a time limit I can take anywhere from 30 minutes to an hour, but if I have to be somewhere early in the morning I try and do it in about 15 minutes.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Apr 23, 2008)

For a full on face (real hearty eye make up) usually takes about 40 minutes. My normal face with like, one lid colour, one crease and one highlight + liner will cut it down to 30 minutes all up. I have been known to take up to an hour just for make up.


----------



## persephonewillo (Apr 23, 2008)

20-30 minutes


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 23, 2008)

40-45.  Eyes take a while.


----------



## Dianora (Apr 25, 2008)

If it's a weekday, I'm out the door a half hour after I roll out of bed - I shower and straighten my hair at night, and in the morning I just wash my face again, moisturize, use a powder foundation (sooo much faster than liquid), blush, concealer, one or two eyeshadows, and mascara (I love the look of eyeliner, but I usually skip it if I don't want to spend an extra 5 minutes trying to draw a straight line). If I'm going out and want a little extra something, it might add on another 10 minutes tops.


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 25, 2008)

I'd say it takes me 25-30 minutes to do primer, foundation, concealer (this takes a bit as I have to use different colours and layers under the eyes, rawr), powder, blush, contour, highlight, multiple eyeshadows, liner, mascara and lips. 

...with that much stuff, no wonder my boyfriend thinks I'm nuts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't necessarily do that every day, though, and if I go all out on the eyes it can take a bit longer. For my glamourous job of cleaning hotel rooms (oh baby, oh baby), I don't bother with more than lip balm, concealer, eyeliner and mascara. So, about 5 minutes. Damned under eye circles. Also, no one is allowed to separate me from my fluidline. Ever.


----------



## user79 (Apr 26, 2008)

If I go out to a special event or a club or something of that nature, it can take between 45 mins to an hour. If I am doing something super artistic though it can take over an hour, especially if I also have to apply false lashes.

On a daily basis my makeup takes like 10 mins.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 26, 2008)

if im doing a neutral look such as: foundation, powder, mascara, maybe add some eyshadow, brows, blush, lip balm/gloss = 10 mins sometimes less

if im adding abit more like keeping it as a day look but adding abit of colour and blending shadows etc. probably about 20-30 mins

and for a special occasion and going clubbing i can take about 45 mins as i like to go slow so i dont mess up lol


----------



## InRetospeck (Apr 26, 2008)

1 and half hour -2 hours that includes hair... maybe and outfit change, shoe change.  I give myself a lot of time.  I hate to be rushed and I love to look pretty... I love to do my makeup... make this a little smoker, highlight here.  I can be done in no time but then I am self consious all day unless I am in the mood for less is more.  I have no clue what I will do when I have kids... right now I am glad that I have a husband that loves makeup!!


----------



## bbyxkt (Apr 27, 2008)

if i already tweezed my eyebrows and did all my skin care stuff, only 20 mins for makeup, if i haven't gotten prepped up yet, 40 mins


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (Apr 27, 2008)

On my easy makeup days (which now are few and far between now that I'm out of school
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) would be under 10 minutes.  That included foundation, eye liner, mascara, a bit of powder, and gloss.

Generally I take between 20 and 30 minutes depending on the eye shadow situation.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 29, 2008)

It take me between 20-30 min depending on my eye looks. I'm really trying to similfy my eyes (like only use on shadow) to shorten the time. I can't believe it take me so long to put my face on. It really doesn't seem like I'm spending that much time when I'm doing it, but I guess it really does...


----------



## MAC_Diva (Apr 29, 2008)

30-45 minutes. 

I'm not counting using my 3-step proactive products. Its the blending and application that takes so much time! I never know what colors i want to wear.


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (Apr 29, 2008)

It takes me about and hour and a half.


----------



## xiahe (May 5, 2008)

meh probably about 20 minutes.  concealer where needed, Clinique Sheer Moisture Tint SPF 15 tinted moisturizer on my face, Revlon colorstay liner on top lid, apply eyeshadows (whatever I decide to use) curl lashes Almay One Coat Nourishing Triple Effect mascara on top lashes (sometimes curl my lashes again if i'm not satisfied with the curl...IK IK that's bad but oh well lol), comb through lashes with Sonia Kashuk folding lash comb (I love it!), blush or highlighter (whatever I decide to use!) & gloss and then I'm goooood to go.


----------



## theblackqueen (May 5, 2008)

15-20 minutes usually, that's what happens when you have to put on tons of make up for a show day after day.  
What actually takes the longest for me is getting my darn fake eyelashes all set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My hair however...that takes forever.


----------



## MAKExMExUP (May 15, 2008)

40 mins consisting of applying primer, foundation, eyeshadow base, concealer, eyeshadow, liner, base & mascara, powder, contour, blush, & lipstick/gloss! It takes me one whole hour to get ready (10 mins shower, 10 mins blowdry)


----------



## TDoll (May 15, 2008)

30-40 minutes...I can stretch it to an hour if I have the time though!


----------



## sofabean (May 26, 2008)

it takes me about an hour to do my morning routine... but then again, i am really slow and laggy in the morning. i put on my contacts, wash my face, tone, moisturize, and then i start on my makeup. while i'm doing makeup i like to go online though so it takes me quite a while...


----------



## sweetie0716 (May 26, 2008)

About 15-20 minutes for a full face. But like someone else said, I usually play a game of Halo in between the application of moisturizer and primer, then another in between primer and foundation. That usually adds another 15-20 minutes, depending on the game


----------



## SmileyfacedPen (May 26, 2008)

It only takes me about 10 minutes, maybe 15 if I'm not having a great morning. What takes me the longest to get ready is that I shower, wash my hair, then blowdry and flat iron it in the morning. My hair is a monster.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 13, 2009)

Full face that I'm happy about: 30-40 minutes
Full face that's just okay: 20 minutes


----------



## Tahti (May 13, 2009)

Hmm.. For a simple look in the morning it takes maybe 15 minutes? If I'm going out though, I can spend anywhere for 30 minutes to an hour.. and that's not counting my hair! ;D


----------



## Nicnivin (May 13, 2009)

30-40 mins but it has been longer if I have the time. I spend soooo much time on my eyes.


----------



## missjewell (May 13, 2009)

I can take up to 30 minutes, more if I am going out for the evening. I have no clue why I take longer if I am going out... I don't change anything LOL

But if I am just want to look decent then 10-20 minutes tops


----------



## swaly (May 13, 2009)

15-20 minutes maximum to do foundation, cheeks, eyeshadow, eyeliner, eyebrows, highlighting/shimmer, lipstick and gloss, powder. I can even pluck my eyebrows and do my hair in this time! I think it's partially because my eyes are so simple to do––I have no crease or corners, my lids are practically just one flat canvas––so I rarely put more than two colors on my lids plus liner. I also just use my fingers for foundation and don't sculpt/contour my face.


----------



## alka1 (May 13, 2009)

I think the reason I take so long doing my makeup is because I take short breaks between each step! I don't do it all at once. I'll usually do foundation/concealer.. wait 5-10 minutes then come back to do setting powder... wait another 15 minutes then do blush.. and so on


----------



## Sabrunka (May 13, 2009)

About 15-20 minutes!! Sometimes though I'm lazy and only put on eyeliner and mascara.. Since I don't really need foundation 90% of the time, and that takes 5 minutes .


----------



## winkietoe (May 14, 2009)

For school, my makeup routine takes about 10 mins max.  I usually cant take longer than that or else I'd be late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For nights when Im out and about, i take about 20-25mins to do my face.  Thats when I take my time to make sure I look good and everything is perfect


----------



## Miss QQ (May 14, 2009)

I take about 15 mins for simple makeup for work. For weekends or going out, I will take 30 mins to an hour. I enjoy the process of applying makeup.


----------



## Fataliya (May 14, 2009)

It takes me 2.5 hours to get ready...that's everything from showering, makeup, hair, and getting dressed.

I think I have slight OCD, so most of that time is spent on makeup, eyeshadow in particular. I put it on, blend, reapply, etc., etc.


----------



## gremlin (May 14, 2009)

For a quick, simple everyday look around 15 minutes. I'm pretty indecisive so most of it is spent going 'Blue or purple? Or Blue and purple? Or just blue?'. 

For me to put on everything from primer up it's around half an hour, less if I've already decided on a look.


----------



## xKiKix (May 14, 2009)

probably 30-45 mins for me. i like to start on my eyes, then move to brows and lastly face. i take my time to make sure nothing looks uneven.


----------



## User38 (May 14, 2009)

Full face about 25 minutes.. day look.  Party all out look: 40 minutes


----------



## 4everbeautyful (May 14, 2009)

It takes me 1 hour minimum for moisturizer, concealer, foundation, powder, blush, eye makeup, cheeks, and lips.  I know this is a very long time but I am a perfectionist when it comes to makeup application and I usually do really funky stuff with my eyes which takes up a bulk of the time.


----------



## mahreez (May 14, 2009)

about 15 minutes...takes longer if the eyeshadow combo is a bit more complicated. lol.


----------



## VintageAqua (May 14, 2009)

Everyday makeup is usually around 20-25 minutes since I cannot skip the skin routine!  My goal is to get down to 15 minutes though. 

For full blown glamour, usually 45 minutes or so, especially with elaborate eye makeup and lashes which I will start with first so I can avoid ruining the skin prep.


----------



## madnicole (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InRetospeck* 

 
_1 and half hour -2 hours that includes hair... maybe and outfit change, shoe change.  I give myself a lot of time.  I hate to be rushed and I love to look pretty... I love to do my makeup... make this a little smoker, highlight here.  I can be done in no time but then I am self consious all day unless I am in the mood for less is more.  I have no clue what I will do when I have kids... right now I am glad that I have a husband that loves makeup!!_

 
Hee hee...I have a child (5 year old boy) and it hurt lots not to have more time when he was a baby, however I wasn't going anywhere exciting during the day! 
Now: 
-When dropping child to school, I apply concealer, mascara, cream blush (on lips as well) and clear gloss in car. 
-If I am going to work, I need 1-1.5 hours but that includes shower, moisturizing face, eye cream etc...blowdrying hair and full face makeup, (primer, foundation, concealer, powder, blush bronzer, highlighter, eye primer, 3 colours of eyeshadow, liner, mascara, lip liner, lipstick & gloss - phew!)...it can be cut down to 1 colour eyeshadow, or an easier eye, or even powder foundation if running short of time - luckily my husband makes breakfast, and school lunchboxes for me!
-If going out, I like a full 2 hours to take my time!


----------



## ccguidry (May 19, 2009)

15-20 mintues..unless I have a distraction that slows me down!


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (May 20, 2009)

Depending on the look and if I have good enough skin that day to skip face make up.

It can be 30 mins or a pretty damn long time.


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 21, 2009)

it takes me about 10-15 mins.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (May 21, 2009)

it takes me literally 5 minutes to get dressed, 1 minute to comb out my hair, and 20-35 minutes to do my makeup. 

if you know what's good for you, never tell me spur of the moment to go somewhere!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 21, 2009)

I'm trying to do a full face in 30 minutes or less. It's so hard since I get irked if things are even. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish the makeup on my left side would just automatically copy over to the right. I hate having to fix my makeup to make it symmetrical. Sometimes I end up messing it up even more.


----------



## buddhy (May 21, 2009)

Before work it takes me about 30 minutes. At the weekend it can take hours. I put my moisturiser and UDPP on and then get dressed/dry my hair. By the time that's done my moisturiser is dry and the UDPP is set and I'm good to go. 

I only use a little mineral foundation, some blush and some highlighting powder so I'm not too bad.


----------

